# MASSIVE 8GB VPS - Miami Florida -



## AnthonySmith (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Rather than posting a huge list of offers again this time I thought I would post the big one and try something a little different.

*Main Offer:*

*Miami Florida USA*

*8GB Xen VPS*

8GB Ram

8GB Swap

8 Cores Equal Share (E5-2620)

200GB Raid 10 disk space (8 drive array)

4TB Bandwidth on shared gbit port

2 x IPv4 (Second on request with justification)

5 x IPv6 (More available for free)


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad we don't have 7$ limit! Awesonme deal mate!


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## shovenose (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it Xen PV or Xen HVM?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 10, 2013)

PV, however the Node is HVM capable so I can do HVM too but by arrangement in Miami.


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

What you can't give these away for free  ?

I think it is awesome to see a large RAM offer like this.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What you can't give these away for free  ? I think it is awesome to see a large RAM offer like this.


Hey, I've got an 8GB offer soon but it's gonna be $160 not $22.50


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

8GB at $160. Yeah that's not going to get gobbled up for sure.


Hate to sound like el cheapo, but $160 is dedicated server pricing to provide multiple VMs.


----------



## ztec (Jun 16, 2013)

I would like an 128mb RAM VPS with you in The Netherlands, payment by 6 months.

Please PM.


----------

